# Daughters first big show



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Position not posting lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

There will probably be an answer to a lot of that in the show's rulebook.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for ypur advice, but I already looked there. All it states I'm ponies 52" and under, English or Western attire, and rider and pony to be judged only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

What I remember of leadline class is that the rider should be sitting and riding just as if they were not connected. No holding on to the horn, no slouching, smile, etc. Usually the judge will just be casual and ask the rider the horses name and such. Some judged might even ask things like what style are you riding, but not usually. 

Don't worry and have fun. As a mom to a daughter who is showing as well, I think we get more nervous then the kids do.


----------

